# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Started out good with a couple of nice LGMouth on worms. Then mother nature gave us a light show and wall after wall of heavy rain. We hid up in woods for about 45 minutes and slowly the storm moved on. We emerged to wonderful weather began catching fish after fish. I would venture 30 plus LGMouth for the evening. Enjoy the pics. 


























































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

